# PET Scan Whole Body vs Limited



## cpclori (Nov 24, 2008)

*NM Whole Body Dictation Requirement*

First let me say any help would be tremendously appreciated

For documentation and coding N/M Whole Body, does the radiologist need to state viewed from skull to mid-thigh to code complete study 78306?

We are not clear on exactly should be documented in their dication. Some of the office thinks if he does not state viewed from skull to mid-thigh, it should be downcoded to 78300 or 78305

The order is for a whole body image. 

Lori Bettencourt--Hampton NH
lbettencourt@promedbill.com


----------



## Mouf1818 (Nov 25, 2008)

You said a pet scan whole body but you are talking about cpts 78300, 78305 & 78306 which are nuclear medicine bone and/or joint imaging.  Which do you need info on, the pet scans or the nuclear medicine codes?


----------



## cpclori (Nov 25, 2008)

Sorry about that. I need help with the nuclear medicine codes 78300 78305 78306. What should the radiologist document to qualify report as whole body?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Mouf1818 (Nov 25, 2008)

I've had some of these same issues in the past.  If it's ordered as a whole body nuclear medicine bone scan and no where in the report did the rad state "whole body" then I would send these back for clarification.  If you can't send back, then code to what's documented.  So if they mention multipe body parts (say arm and leg) then code the 78305.  If they only mention one area (say the hip) then code 78300.  Hope this helps!

Amber, CPC


----------



## suekp (Dec 8, 2008)

I do have a question regarding the PET Scan.  78815 vs 78814  If the Rad report states "EXAM" Body PET-CT Study and the body of the rad report only states neck, chest, abdomen and pelvis, should this be a 78814 or a 78815?

Thanks
Sue


----------



## jbaird (Dec 9, 2008)

The radiologist should be stating skull to mid-thigh in the report, but that is what this sounds like, 78815.


----------

